

Apple releases new rules for subscriptions, but what exactly do they mean? - zach
http://zachbaker.com/apple-releases-new-rules-for-subscriptions-bu

======
us
I read it as, if they want to buy anything OUTSIDE of the app, they still can
and can still login and use the app without a cost to the user.

However if they want to allow in-app purchases, a convenience which Apple
controls, and rightfully so, then they must match the price or make it cheaper
for iOS users.

~~~
zach
And yet we have this link on the front page which suggests that Rhapsody will
have to consider pulling out of the App Store, even though they currently have
no in-app purchasing:

<http://technologizer.com/2011/02/15/rhapsody-iphone/>

